# Leesville Saugeye



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone having any luck on Saugeye? Been catching 1 or 2 keepers at Atwood, but looking to change up scenery. Might take a trip down this weekend.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Was down to Leesville a couple weeks ago draging crawler harness. No Saugeye but tons of little perch .Saw twp Muskie,one tried to take a perch we caught . Went for same reason as you...catching very few saugeye at atwood


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

fishless said:


> Was down to Leesville a couple weeks ago draging crawler harness. No Saugeye but tons of little perch .Saw twp Muskie,one tried to take a perch we caught . Went for same reason as you...catching very few saugeye at atwood


Thanks for the report. Ive been fishing the morning bite, but seems after 7am the saugeye turn off. Might go down and try it in the evening.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I love the evening bite simply because they (saugeye) feed at dusk and most of the night in the shallows.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fish shallow. Cranks swimbaits jerkbaits spinnerbaits. They are strapping on the feed bags for winter. The colder the water gets the more aggressive they get. The water should be 60° + or - a few degrees. Find a wind blown bank and fish it hard. Switch out tackle till you find what they want. If you can find an area that still has a few weeds beat it up they will be in it.


----------

